# Forellenfluss in der Nähe vom Gronsfjord?



## Janbr (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

wir fahren im Mai an den Gronsfjord. Wir waren letztes Jahr in der selben Gegend und beim Anblick der Bäche und Flüsse war ich ziemlich verärgert das ich meine Fliegenrute zuhause gelassen hab.:c  Nachdem ich diesmal nicht den selben Fehler machen will und nur Dorsch und Co auc langweilig ist, wollte ich hier mal fragen ob jemand in der Gegend gute Forellen Gewässer kennt. Vorallem woher man die Angelkarten dazu bekommt.

Schönen Tag

Jan


----------



## trond (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenfluss in der Nähe vom Gronsfjord?*

Hei Jan. Jeg schick dir eine PN


----------



## Honeyball (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenfluss in der Nähe vom Gronsfjord?*

@trond   |wavey: 
Warum stellst Du es nicht öffentlich rein?
Es gibt doch noch mehr Boardies, für die die Info interessant sein könnte.


----------



## trond (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenfluss in der Nähe vom Gronsfjord?*

Weil ich dann noch mehr schlechte Mails von einigen "Norwegenkennern" bekomme. Ich møchte keinen Streit. 

Janbr ich habe vergessen die 2. Antwort. Ich schicke sie dir. Es gibt 4 Seen wo du angeln kannst.


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenfluss in der Nähe vom Gronsfjord?*



			
				trond schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich dann noch mehr schlechte Mails von einigen "Norwegenkennern" bekomme. Ich møchte keinen Streit.



Kann ich irgendwie verstehen, dass Du sauer bist, wenn Dich hier einzelne Personen dumm anmachen. Schade, für uns andere, die Tipps und Empfehlungen von jemanden, der sich das ganze Jahr über in Südnorge auskennt, mit Begeisterung und Dankbarkeit aufsaugen.


----------



## trond (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenfluss in der Nähe vom Gronsfjord?*

Hei Honeyball. 

Ich bin nicht sauer. Ich respektiere die Ansicht. Ein junger Mensch muss einem aelteren zuhøren. Ich bin ja noch nicht erwachsen. Dann bin ich auch nur Gast hier. 
Ich konnte zuerst mit Worten wie: "Halt ja die Schnauze du W........" und andere Worte nichts anfangen. Ich habe die Mails dann im Zusammenhang mit meinen Beitraegen analysiert. Dann habe ich das mit meinem Bruder besprochen.
Seit ich nur wenig zu Fischstellen sage, es ist weniger mit den Mails geworden. Als Auslaender møchte ich nicht Grund fuer ein Streit sein.

Bitte keine Diskussion darueber. Es fuehrt zu keinem Ergebnis.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenfluss in der Nähe vom Gronsfjord?*



			
				trond schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich respektiere die Ansicht. Ein junger Mensch muss einem aelteren zuhøren. Ich bin ja noch nicht erwachsen. ....
> Bitte keine Diskussion darueber. Es fuehrt zu keinem Ergebnis.



Hi Trond, |wavey: 

Du hast recht, dass es sinnlos ist, darüber zu diskutieren.
Auf jeden Fall ist mir ein junger Mensch mit festem Charakter so wie Du um Längen lieber als jeder sogenannte Erwachsene, der die von Dir zitierten Worte von sich gibt.
Ich respektiere Deine Einstellung und bedaure, dass es so dazu gekommen ist. Hoffentlich gibt es noch ausreichend Gelegenheit für uns, Dir positiv gegenüber zu treten.


----------

